# Snow Dragon - icebreaker



## Ivan Bilic

雪龙, pinyin: Xuělóng, or Snow Dragon. Well, i really didn't know that China owns an icebreaker ship. So, i was surprised when early this year, Snow Dragon came to rescue crew and passengers from russian ship Akademik Shokalskiy that stucked into the ice near Antarctica coast. There were two other icebreakers, french L'astrolabe and australian Aurora Australis, but they coudn't do much to help. So, despite it got stuck into as well, Snow Dragon finally menaged to release russian ship. I checked later and i found that Snow Dragon is not icebreaker capable of some real ice-ramming. But nevertheless, it menaged to do job. So, what do you think of this ship?
Snow Dragon picture


----------



## ben27

good day ivan bilic,m,yesterday,14:00.re:snow dragon-ice breaker.great looking vessel.she did the job,thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------

